# Sherbert kidded day 147 - pics page 3



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Sherbert is just a year old and a TINY little girl - like should have never been bred tiny. She had snuck under the fence to Blue when he was supposed to be breeding someone else. I really thought that she would grow - but nope.

Sherbert is bred to Old Castle Blue - and any doeling/s are already sold. I really think she only has a single - but hope for twins as they would be smaller for her.

Anyway - these are pics taken of her last night - so day 144

I hate you momma -










Make the baby stop pushing out on me - that hurts!!!










That is a bit better -


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kid watch with Sherbert*

she is so cute....  ..I pray... that she has 2 healthy little ones to..........she is very small in her body size.....but looks like it may be 2....... ray:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kid watch with Sherbert*

PS don't laugh at my shave job - I wanted to make sure that I noticed ANY possible change with this girl


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kid watch with Sherbert*

Allison....you did a good job........ :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kid watch with Sherbert*

She is little, but she looks wide enough in the rear....I pray that there are twins in there! A small single doeling would be fine too!

Nice clip job! I like her cute little udder


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Kid watch with Sherbert*

WOW she is small, but she is so darn cute. I wonder if she learned her lesson about sneaking out with the boys? :ROFL:

That face is so darn cute.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kid watch with Sherbert*

Well, went out to feed and she is doing well - she came a running with the rest of the herd from down below in the trees - they were having a blast. The wind is blowing so they are looking for pine needle limbs to munch on.

I picked her up and I could feel the little one/s moving around and she has a small drip of amber goo discharge. She is extremely swollen in the back end but her ligs are still there and her udder is not tight quite yet - so still have a few days I do believe.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Kid watch with Sherbert*

fingers crossed she goes okay for you, she's a cutie 

have a good vet on call, in case she needs a caesar, and get to it as early as possible.

also consider an episiotomy (sp?) if necessary


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kid watch with Sherbert*

One of my very good friends is a vet and I have a clinic 30 minutes away during the day and 45 minutes as an emergency clinic with a dr that I know and trust.

Thank goodness I have so many years of vet med - but when it comes to my goats in an emergency :hair: :hair: :hair:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Kid watch with Sherbert*

Allison, that utter on her looks like all my babies when they are FF. Because mine are not milkers, they are so cute.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kid watch with Sherbert*

She definately has a cute little patite udder. She is just a cuties herself.......


----------



## yonderhill (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Kid watch with Sherbert*

She is adorable... I know what you mean about having to care for your own animals.. I have been an LVT for 10 years.. one of my goats so much as gets a scrape and I become a dummy... We just love our animals soo much it clouds our minds..
I hope she has an easy kidding!

Jennah


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kid watch with Sherbert*

Day 146 pm -

Sherbert is doing well - little 'lazier" then normal - but still doesn't want me anywhere near looking at the back end. She is starting to loosen her ligs and I am real curious about tomorrow and how those ligs will be in the morning. I can see it now - kidding day 148 when I am supposed to be at the hosp with my dad......grrrrr...... and no way can I get out of work on Friday -

But good news - goatie grandma is back from Florida where she spends her summers! Woo Hoo!!!! So maybe I can call her if need be to keep an eye on her on Friday while I am at work if she hasn't kidded. Then Saturday is my daughter's graduation party 2 hours away - :hair: :hair: :hair: I am going to have NO hair by the end of the week stressing over this.

I took ALOT of pics tonight - but won't be able to upload them till tomorrow early morning I think.... I will try though.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Kid watch with Sherbert*

WOW Allison, a lot going on, Here is to happy kidding in case you are not around, but i sure hope you are. :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kid watch with Sherbert*

I am so happy she is doing OK....I will pray.. that all goes well....and she delivers...a strong healthy kid or kids.....with no problems :hug: ray:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kid watch with Sherbert*

Well Sherbert is on 147 today - ligs are gone - r if they are there - I can't feel them. Udder is not tight - but definately fuller. She is out grazing the green grass with her momma and hpefully staying out of trouble. She even looks posty to me - but I will let you all judge that.

I decided I wasnt going to go into work today. I already had a half day blocked to take my son to the dentist - but my husband and I both woke up with a horendous case of the upset tummies. So I figured i needed to stick close to home..... and you know - no ligs helped to persuade me also.

So I am on my laptop at home - but going to try to upload pics from last night (146 pm) and then today at 5:30 am and 9:15 am. (it is 10:15 am now)

Baby is pushing hard towards the outside and is up by the pelvic bone - I am just really hoping come time - it is posititioned correctly


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kid watch with Sherbert*

She sounds so close.... :hug: ...I am sorry you both are not feeling well...  ..hope you feel better soon... and your doe ...kids with no problems........... ray:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kid watch with Sherbert*

Thanks Pam :hug:

Here are pics of Sherbert from last night - day 146 pm. Pictured with her is her dam - Ginger.





































now Day 147 at 5 am



















And at 9:15 am






































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















I had her and her dam out grazing - just went to check on them and found Ginger by the gate and Sherbert no where. Some how Sherbert got back in the pen area and was clear on the otherside b herself. I think she is starting to have small contractions as she will take off walking and then stop for a few seconds then on her way again.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kid watch with Sherbert*

How are you feeling? And how is little Miss Sherbert doing?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kid watch with Sherbert - pics added - day 147*

Honestly liz - I feel like crud - but oh well. went and raked some of the goat pen while watching Sherbert before I let them out to graze and my stomach is just a turning - then more issues with my step son - called hubby and he was - " I don't have time for this" - well it is HIS son!!!!!!!! make the time.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Kid watch with Sherbert - pics added - day 147*

Oh Allison.....she is sooooo little and so cute! I hope she does well and has an easy time delivering......can't wait for pics!

Allison........I so know to well the whole step-kid issue, have 2 of my own.....some days :hair: :hair: :hair: !!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kid watch with Sherbert - pics added - day 147*

cdtrum - it seems like everyday with me and this one. My other one (step daughter0 although we have our times, we do fine because she knows where to stop and to not cross my lines - but this one just will NOT learn.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kid watch with Sherbert - pics added - day 147*



> Thanks Pam :hug:


 your welcome Allison.....wow she does look close..... :hug:

I wish you were feeling better........


> step son - called hubby and he was - " I don't have time for this" - well it is HIS son!!!!!!!! make the time.


 I am sorry that you are having problems with your step son ....I know it isn't easy.......I've been there.....and sympathize with you..... :hug: ray:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Kid watch with Sherbert - pics added - day 147*

She is so cute and tiny!!!  I'd say twins!! :girl: :girl: :leap:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kid watch with Sherbert - pics added - day 147*

I'd say she's a few hours away from delivering :girl: :boy: ....big changes in her udder and her pooch, the going off on her own is another que that she's close. Hurry up babies!

Allison, hope you feel better soon :hug:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kid watch with Sherbert - pics added - day 147*

I think she is getting CLOSE! Her udder looks like it has filled in alot more too! :thumb: And after looking at these new pics.... she could very well be hiding twins in there :shrug: Looks like we will find out soon enough :leap:

I hope you get feeling better :hug: and I hope things get better with the stepson :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kid watch with Sherbert - pics added - day 147*

it is 12:10 - just went to check on her and she was back with momma. she finall laid down next to her, but when I went in - mom got up and left and she stood, contracted, and didn't move again till I turned to leave - then she went over to mom and just stood over her


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Kid watch with Sherbert - pics added - day 147*

Sounds like babies very soon. Good luck and keep us posted. :leap:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Kid watch with Sherbert - pics added - day 147*

:type:

LOL that is how I'll say I'm waiting and watching =)


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kid watch with Sherbert - pics added - day 147*

You and me both Kate - I can't get any homework done - I am a wreck


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kid watch with Sherbert - pics added - day 147*

2 pm update -

Came out and found her up against one of the MANY poo iles I raked this morning -










She had a little completely clear sticky discharge on her cha cha that I cleaned off - not streaming just a few spots of it.










Then she went and layed down again










She then rolled almost all the way on her side and her udder was at about a 45-60 degree angle towards the sky.

usually she is right next to her momma -










Now when I went to leave - she is still somewhat on her side but up on her front elbows. You can tell she is contracting - but not pushing or anything yet.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kid watch with Sherbert - pics added - day 147*

Uh....Allison, she's pushing with those contractions, just not forcibly enough for you to see her! Poor baby looks miserable.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kid watch with Sherbert - pics added - day 147*

Just took some clean towels out after uploading the pics to have out there Just in Case she decides to kid sometime this week.

she now has a long clear string almost to her hocks. :clap:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Kid watch with Sherbert - pics added - day 147*

Yuppers, babies soon! Keep a very close eye!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Kid watch with Sherbert - pics added - day 147*

Kids are on the way!!! :leap: Hoping for :girl: :girl:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Kid watch with Sherbert - pics added - day 147*

Kids soon! Hoping you get :girl: :girl: !
Love your goats -BTW! :drool: :drool:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kid watch with Sherbert - pics added - day 147*

yup........definitely kids coming .....looking at her tummy ....they are working there way ...to the birthing canal........She looks so miserable.... :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kid watch with Sherbert - pics added - day 147*

Sorry all - still not feeling very well and i fell asleep for a little over an hour.

she is starting to push a bit with contractions every couple minutes, soft talking, and NO water leakage - so the bubbles are still intact.

Going out to the barn again - probobly not back in till they are out.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kid watch with Sherbert - pics added - day 147*

It's just about 8:30 here...so it's about 5:30 there right?
Babies in the next hour......she'll be fine, don't panic if you need to help...sometimes those little FF scare the crap out of us with the drama.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Kid watch with Sherbert - pics added - day 147*

Maybe your having sympathy sherbert sickness!

Hope you feel better- and hope you have an uneventful kidding, I bet shes got twins in there for you!

Cant wait to see the little munchkins when you get back! :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kid watch with Sherbert - pics added - day 147*

She is contracting about every 5 minutes with contractions that she is pushing with - so hubby just got home, all anmals are fed for the night, and I will be in the barn - will tr to update as things progress.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kid watch with Sherbert - pics added - day 147*

I am praying for her....and you.... ray:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kid watch with Sherbert - pics added - day 147*

Kidded with a single doeling so far - which is already sold!!! Blue eyed and looks just like her! Going back out but here are a couple pics

PS Thanks Liz for talking with me!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Kid watch with Sherbert - pics added - day 147*

This is so exciting!!!! Praying for smooth delivery for Sherbert and baby/babies ray: !

Yeah!!!!! Just saw pic! adorable!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kid watch with Sherbert - pics added - day 147*

ADORABLE!!!!!
CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

I'd say she is a "normal" sized baby...betcha she's just about 2 1/2 pounds.....momma looks good too!

Sorry, just couldn't wait til morning to see her....no wonder you were bubbling on the phone! Gorgeous!
Now...get some rest, they'll be fine and now you can have a restful night as well as a good morning....hope your belly settles enough so you can be at the hospital tomorrow :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Kid watch with Sherbert - pics added - day 147*

Awe, happy momma with baby. I love those pics. 

Congrats!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks - she weighed in at 3 ppounds 0.6 ounces so a good sized little girl. Her new owner has been waiting 7 months for a doeling from me - I know once she checks her email she is going to be so happy. i have been giving her updates all day!!

Going to watch a movie and go to sleep - thanks all


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She's stunning!! Congrats! :stars:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

She is ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS Allison! :leap: Congrats on a beautiful girl!

AND I hope you are feeling better tomorrow :hug:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:stars: Beautiful doe kid! Congrats!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congratulations!

Oh so pretty, and takes after momma to boot!


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

Congrats!!! She is adorable!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Little one is doing great this morning and actuall has already started to find her springs and run. She sure is a healthy one!! Sherbert is being a VErY good momma and I am so proud of her.

I had to let them out of the barn stall this morning to put the boys in there because it is to rain and sh was actually hapy to be out with the other babies and playing with them.

Going to the hospital to be with my step father ---- talk to you all later and will have mor epics for ya!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

Congratulations on the little sweety! So glad everything went smoothly and she's taken to motherhood so well! :birthday: :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awww ...Allison.......she is gorgeous..........Give Sherbet a big hug for me.... :hug: ...I am so happy she is a great momma..............A big congrats............... :hug: :leap: :leap: :wahoo:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!!! she is beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH Allison, I am so happy things went smooth. I know you were a little worried because Sherbet was so small, but it looks like she did a great job.

Mom an baby are just adorable.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

CONGRATS!!!!!! :stars: :dance: What a gorgeous doeling and doe you have!! :drool:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Some quick dry pics from this morning - haven't named her yet - but she is so sweet and already running with the "big kids"!!!

These are when she was 36 hours old.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How darn cute is she. I wantt o sneak over there and take her home with me.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison! She is STUNNING!
Wonderful job Sherbert!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

Poor thing got so big good thing see finally popped!
I love you baby though. I am an addict to blue eyes. Some people like spots, some this and that, I love BLUE EYES!
Congrats! Gorgeous kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Allison..........she is gorgeous.......and those eyes.......wow....  :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

She has amazing eyes!! :drool:


----------

